# Anyone getting flooded?



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

We have water in the road up to the hubcap. Anyone else getting it good?


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Coming down good driving from Conroe to kingwood


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

just a few folks....good day to own a wrecker....they just never learn. Might have another wave headed your way carry.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a flipped drop here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Rosenberg getting whacked right now.....it's headed east fairly fast


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

No rain in Galveston yet....


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Getting hammered on the north side of Rosenberg


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nothing yet in League City. We sure need it.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

El Campo had street flooding. Hwy 59 is bumper to bumper from EC to Rosenberg. Long drive in tornado warnings, swirling clouds and trees whipping around.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

You know I planed on going fishing this week............ All ways my luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Sealy is getting a good soaking rain. Looks like a mess a lil to the east though.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Narry a drop in Baytown, just our luck.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I think we've had about 5" here south of SA. This is the creek behind my house, we couldn't get home for awhile.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dang, I have to drive through that to Sweeny. Anyone have a traffic update for i10, beltway 8, and 288?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Not flooding but steady rain all afternoon. I'm never going to get my boat put back together!:headknock


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tomball*

Coming down cats and dogs , thank god I cut the grass this morning !:cloud:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Transplanted from the North


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing in Dayton


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

If we had this rain during the winter Houston would be 4' under snow.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Real time Harris County rain gauges: http://www.harriscountyfws.org/


----------



## schuswv (May 25, 2014)

Nothing in Rockport or Seadrift today


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Minor street flooding in Lakewood Forest rt now, I'm sure the drains are simply trying to catch up as we just had a frog strangler come through.

John


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

4.5" since Saturday afternoon north of SA up 281 about 30 miles. 

Drove through this chit (wonderful, wonderful chit) solid from Victoria til hit New Braunfels earlier today. Big *** tree downed on part of the four lane on 183 north of Gonzales. Dam good rain.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Absolutely no rain in the valley...

78550


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Flooded out cars, 1-10 and Grand Parkway. Feeder roads. Underpasses , turn around, don't drown.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just siting here in Richwood watching it not rain and waiting for the tornado to blow me a way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

My mom had a tornado hit down in Hungerford. She and the house are ok but she did lose some trees and a shed.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

JJGold said:


> Real time Harris County rain gauges: http://www.harriscountyfws.org/


 Nice site. Thanks JJGold!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Just siting here in Richwood watching it not rain and waiting for the tornado to blow me a way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the rain doesn't make it to you, maybe this will may you feel better!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> If the rain doesn't make it to you, maybe this will may you feel better!


Hahaha my wife already knows rubberducky makes bath time so much fun! 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> Hahaha my wife already knows rubberducky makes bath time so much fun!
> James


h:h:h::cop::cop::cop::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

JJGold said:


> Real time Harris County rain gauges: http://www.harriscountyfws.org/


 V-Bottom....bookmark this....lol


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Down the street from me.

Hooked On


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Barely a drop in Lake Jackson


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coming down good here in alvin for the last hr thank god!


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Been pouring here in the woodlands for a couple of hours now..


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Coming down good here in alvin for the last hr thank god!


Good ? Enough to wet the road is all !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

deano5x said:


> Good ? Enough to wet the road is all !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Came down purdy good over here bro!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Kingwood*

Finally got the heavy stuff in northeast Kingwood.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Took Vacation all week...:headknock


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Angleton 77515 nada It always breaks up and goes around or dies out. sad3sm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Getting some really good rain now in LC.... Much needed.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

feel like vb now,, nada in 77550,lol,, maybe our turn tomorrow! http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Poured down heavily here in Clear Lake.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, looks like the line on radar may be forming to get a little here


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Coming down good here in alvin for the last hr thank god!


Same thing here in Santa Fe and Man did we need it! No complaints on my end.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We got a little here in Richwood. It rained for about 20 minutes but some is better then none 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> well, looks like the line on radar may be forming to get a little here


nopesad3sm


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I have friends near concan and those rivers and creeks haven't seen this much rain in a long time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Hammered in spring Last 4 hours big time, didn't let that stop us from firing up the grill thought!!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

6.5 inches here in the eastern panhandle !! best rainfall in 3 yrs . may get to stop feeding cows next month.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

budreau said:


> 6.5 inches here in the eastern panhandle !! best rainfall in 3 yrs . may get to stop feeding cows next month.


Wow! That's awesome. :cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.cocorahs.org/Maps/ViewMap.aspx?state=tx
reportings at 7am today 5-26... will be more tomorrow after 7am...
reports of up to 7in in NMedina Co... like-wise around Concan/Leakey/Bandera...
we had 5in just south of hwy90 on both places e&w of Hondo...:smile:


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Very moist around me, like always.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Got a tad over 4 inches here in Cypress. And I just spent Friday and Saturday watering in the yard real good.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nice big storms around Angelo... talked to kin there and they said heavy rain... they also had up to 8in last week... 
Buchanan may catch some needed water...
west-central Tx needs a lot... that's what drives the rice prairies w/of Hou.
maybe a little extra rice water....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATWOEP+shtml/261732.shtml
could possibly affect WTx in a few days...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Got about 3" in Pearland yesterday & getting hammered again right now...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got two more here this morning. Just stopped. Makes 6.5".

78070


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I moved some of our indoor plants outside to let them get some 'fresh air and water'.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

To the guys getting it in Houston, is there just rain or is there a bunch of lightening?? At the plant right now and she don't like lighting, power failures in the rain make for a miserable day!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

About 5 1/2 inches in Wimberley. Last couple of days

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone built an ark?! It's coming down stupid hard in Richwood. It looks like my rain gauge is full. 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Five solid inches in the gauge here in metro.. Gauge is overflowing and I aint going out to empty it. LOL


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

3.5 inches here in The Woodlands since yesterday and it's still coming down. The good news is were are 8+ inches for the month. We really needed it! Lake Conroe is finally back at pool level after 4 years!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Coming down now here East of H-Town. Big ol fat raindrops! Lots of wind too.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

no idea how much rain but, my creek has turned into a respectable river


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Clear Lake got hammered yesterday around 6:30 pm while I was trying to grill some yard bird. Got it again this morning heavy. Just stopped about 15-20 minutes ago.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

4.75 here in bandera keep it coming love it .well was gettn low .less than 12 ft. to da pump .we need another 10 in.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

*Rain Fall*

Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

wiley199 said:


> Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


WOW. thats some water.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I had the hole week off!! The swell was looking good all week. I'm never going fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Got 4" total over 4 day period here in Southern Panhandle. We needed it in the worst way.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

wiley199 said:


> fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in victoria.


holy crapo!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> We have water in the road up to the hubcap. Anyone else getting it good?


Ya'll are living in the old rice patties there in Katy....they need the high water to raise the rice...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I took vacation this week...Y'all can thank me later! :frown:


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

Total of 8'' and still raining in Victoria:cloud:


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

wiley199 said:


> Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


WOW!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I took vacation this week...Y'all can thank me later! :frown:


 Thanks bro.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

sitting at 9" total now here in Inez


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

wiley199 said:


> Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


You win!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like Texas got a lot of rain. Thank the good lord above. Got around 2" here. The weather has hopefully turned for the better. Usually, its a 100 by now & no rain till fall. Hope so.


----------



## Range Coach (May 8, 2012)

wiley199 said:


> Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


Looks like the seaweed is thick in your front yard, too!:rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Five solid inches in the gauge here in metro.. Gauge is overflowing and I aint going out to empty it. LOL


Skeered you gonna melt? :brew:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Skeered you gonna melt? :brew:


You know water melts sugar.... come on Husker.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Sun morning checked rain gauge and had 1/4 inch. Monday morn had 6 inches and overflowing. Maybe we will have a good pecan crop this fall with all this moisture.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will go out on a limb here and predict a statewide mosquito infestation in 10 to 14 days. Reporters with face masks holding a can off Off will be right behind them.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

juan said:


> Sun morning checked rain gauge and had 1/4 inch. Monday morn had 6 inches and overflowing. Maybe we will have a good pecan crop this fall with all this moisture.


Should!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mont said:


> I will go out on a limb here and predict a statewide mosquito infestation in 10 to 14 days. Reporters with face masks holding a can off Off will be right behind them.


you'd make a sh!tty meteorologist....since you'd be correct. you will need to be a better liar to be a meteorologist.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My phone just blew up with a "Flash Flood Warning" for my area. Never knew my phone would actually do that!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wiley199 said:


> Fishing trip was canceled yesterday, but could of launched the boat in the road in front of my house here in Victoria.


in situations like this .. do you leave the drain plug in and turn on the pump? or do you allow the water to fill up?
sorry to h/j the thread


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Got a tad over 4 inches here in Cypress. And I just spent Friday and Saturday watering in the yard real good.


Got a little over 2.5 inches today. But, because drought killed all the vegitation in the creeks, there's good runoff ---so far.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It's after it again this morning!!! Lightning and thunder as well as heavy down pores! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm glad everyone is getting the rain they need but I can't work in the rain! It's coming down in Sweeny.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

True....but we can't live without water.

You've had a pretty good run of rain free days to work...take a day off and enjoy it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

A guy on the radio claims that Lake Charles is underwater...Any locals have solid info? :cloud:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Got another 2.1" this morning. That makes about 6.5" in the last three days. We sure are making up for the lack of rain in a hurry. Not complaining, merely an observation.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love it! 98 post about rain. Its time for some Stevie Ray. It just shows how long we have needed a good soaking rain .I just wanna save some for a not so rainy day.
But guess you gotta take it when you can. Its great to fill up the ponds so all the cows, critters have a place to drink. The country looks green & healthy.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

8" since yesterday, more coming. They say the San Bernard going to flood.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't have a rain guage but this morning when I got up the boat was a couple of feet from the water and no where near touching the dock. The dock is under water for only the 2nd time and the water was touching the boat ... had to raise it as far as it would go. The neighbor had a well put in and now, due to the dirt work, our shop is fixin to get water more than likely. The ditch is flooded and the yard is filling up.

Might get interesting if this rain keeps up. Lots of debris floating by. And a canoe. Son is looking for a pfd so he can jump in and
retrieve it. lol I don't think that is a good idea ... its too far out toward the middle.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We have seen all kinds of stuff float by today. I feel bad for the people who weren't prepared for this. We fished a yak out of the river ... met our new neighbor, it belonged to him. 

This is how it normally looks ...



This is how it looks now. We can raise the boat once more - I just thought we had maxed out - then we will have to float it and tie it to a tree in the yard. When the post goes underwater, we'll raise it.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope nobody floods. Maybe this will help the mouth.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Heavy rains hitting Brownsville just now....

78520


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

spirit said:


> This is how it looks now. We can raise the boat once more - I just thought we had maxed out - then we will have to float it and tie it to a tree in the yard.
> 
> I wouldn't raise it anymore. If the water comes up any further it might get trapped. When the water hit the pontoons again I would drag it up in the yard with a truck.


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

Saved this Majek from sinking and tearing up his dock. I came back to his house after pulling my boat out of the river. His neighbor had a submersible pump and we pumped all the water out. His burn bar barely made it out of the slip when we were done. I don't have any idea who the owner is, but he needed help and we took care of it.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Rain*

This is what it looks like right now in Brownsville, tornado warnings on the radio and cell phone, there is a big tropical depression in Mx. stirring chit up!!


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

its comin down good here in dickinson right now and is super humid. been off and on all day


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Heavy rains hitting Brownsville just now....
> 
> 78520


Its Brown Town.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Its Brown Town.


Yup, brown town it is!! lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> spirit said:
> 
> 
> > This is how it looks now. We can raise the boat once more - I just thought we had maxed out - then we will have to float it and tie it to a tree in the yard.
> ...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

8 inches here in el campo so far...thank god for the rain he just didn't need to give us it all at once

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Excuse me...what's a hubcap?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I know it isnt all scientific, but i had an empty bucket in my back yard in the middle of pearland. I took a tape to it and it hit right at 8.75" for all the rain its collected over the past two days.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Got more at the ranch 78013 (4 1/2) than I did here so far 77611 (1 1/4)


----------

